# Spanish Lizard



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

While on holiday in the South of Spain my OH got a picture of a lizard. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Its a wall lizard

where in south spain was you


----------



## angelserz (Apr 15, 2010)

When my mum went to spain she said there were loads of Lizards everywhere -- soo lucky and beautiful pic! :flrt:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

wolves121121 said:


> Its a wall lizard
> 
> where in south spain was you


He was in Alfaz del Pi, really near Benidorm. My family live out there.


----------



## angelserz (Apr 15, 2010)

simooshy said:


> He was in Alfaz del Pi, really near Benidorm. My family live out there.


Oh wow lucky!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

That will more then likly be somthing like an Iberolacerta though i can be to specific without a scale count.

Jay


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

It's really pretty


----------

